# Moisture board, denshiel, hardi backer



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Hey all, 
I currently have several jobs that we have installed hardi backer for tilers. My company installs the hardi, just because we make a premiun on the install at $2.50/ bf.
My questions is as follows....instead of using green board,,which is no longer to be used around tubs..according to gp.com, i am using hardi board, and am looking to switch to densheild tile backer board. Has anyone had any problems with the denshild?
Its a much easier product to install rather than hardi, but accourding to the litature, its a better product too.
any comments would be great.

jay


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Haven't used denshield yet, but I've only heard good things.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

i've got a problem finding it in 4x8 sheets, any tilebacker for that matter.

I bought some 4x8 denshield sheets a year or so ago, had to buy a pallet. Needed them for walls. used the balance on first floor floors. Wouldn't want to carry them upstairs, the 32x60's are better for that. Why can't distributors carry 4x8's and cut them in half and also carry 4x4's?


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

thats why you negotiate you delivery....we pay 40/1000 and they put it were i want it no questions asked.... damaged goes against the walls so i can see it, or they take it back and bring in good ones.
densheild is better from what i hear, 20 year limitted warrentee.


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

denshield does not go well with water like in a shower stall with tile, it is gypsum based like drywall. i like the cement based boards for wet installations. If you use denshield for tile backer I would use a secondary water proofing after you install it. I have been using the hardie backer.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

i have been using denshield for wet installations for many years, i like working with it, and have never had a problem.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

There are a couple of issures with Denshield. First, you cannot install it on an outside wall with vapour barrier directly behind it. Second, what happens to the back of the panels if the plumber has a small leak or water somehow penetrates it? I use nothing but concrete board and Kerdi for all showers and tub surrounds, but Hardi backer would definately be better than Denshield - it won't rot if exposed to water

www.jarvisdesignbuild.ca


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Here is the problem....
Cement board will wick the water if there is an abundance of it rotting the walls from the inside out. Denshield according to the manifacture will not do that if it is installed properly...according to gp.com. and has a 20 year warentee. Hardi is good, but deflects on 24" centers. so the tile guy has to strenghin the walls to make it all better. Denshield can be installed on exterior walls with no problems, again according to the manifactures specs. For each joint with hardi or densheild you have to fill and treat with the proper joint compound according to tile guys. With densheild you will have less joints, than hardi, meaning less work.
We just finished a 7'x6'x 10'high shower, densheild on the dropped down ceiling, and hardi on the walls. The tile guy was not impressed with the amount of joints on the shower walls, but he has no choice but to work with it. I asked him how much he would charge for a basic shower 3'x3' by6' just to install the hardi...he told me...$6.00 sq ft, or $350.00 which ever is greater....man i am in the wrong biz.
\:no:

Jay


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Those of you who are talking about Denshield being bad since it is gypsum based and will rot and fall apart, really should get a piece of it and stick it in a glass of water for a month. You may learn something.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

we use the kerdi system now over cbu in all our showers especially steamers:whistling


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

kgphoto said:


> Those of you who are talking about Denshield being bad since it is gypsum based and will rot and fall apart, really should get a piece of it and stick it in a glass of water for a month. You may learn something.


2nd that:thumbsup:


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

In Baltimore ,since Isabel, most of the basements we hang have denshield on the lower run at the least. The inspectors say it will survive flooding but ummm what about the standard insulation behind it ?? LOL
We have hung both denshield and the new moisture/mold resistant green board for awhile now.


----------

